# Filtration advice needed please



## Cinnebar (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi, New to the fishy bit of the forum 
I've been given a couple of fish tanks and will be setting one (or both) up as soon as we move house.
A long time since I had a tank and things have moved on - I used to have undergravel filters lol

The bigger tank is 4ft x 18" and 2ft deep. It has a section partitioned off in one back corner that is 7" square and rising to water level with a pipe running through the back of the tank (plastic plumbing pipe approx 2" diameter) It was a reef tank and so I assume this was something to do with the saline or filtration.

I can remove the internal partition as it just appears to be siliconed in place and put a blank on the outside of the plumbing if necessary.

What type of filtration is recommended for this type of tank ? It will be a fairly standard tropical community tank


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi 

For that size tank, you're best off with an external filter. Which one you get depends on how much you're willing to spend! 

Do you know about fishless cycling?


----------



## Cinnebar (Nov 8, 2011)

I've just been reading the sticky on it and agree that it makes far more sense than putting a few fish through torture and gradually increasing the numbers

Obviously I need to do some research but I assume I'm going to be looking at £100 + for one ?


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

All Pond Solutions do external filters that are a fair bit cheaper than the other, big brands. They are obviously not quite the same quality, but still very good filters: All Pond Solutions - 1000EF Aquarium External Filter - All Pond Solutions


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Yep, I've heard good reviews on the APS externals, though I only have an internal myself as my tank is much smaller.

Please feel free to ask at any stage if you have any questions on cycling


----------



## Cinnebar (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for that, it is cheaper than I had expected.


----------

